# Widescreen Netflix movies are playing within a black border on my 21:9 monitor



## diggiddi

Open Catalyst control center click on My digital Flat panels tab on Left, select Properties( digital flat panel) ,select preferred Scaling mode
See if that helps


----------



## h0thead132

Welcome to owning a 21:9 monitor in a 16:9 world. The stream you are seeing is actually encoded with the black bars. Netflix and other video providers such as YouTube all encode their videos in 16:9.

I thought it was impossible to actually use my 21:9 on anything but games an Blu-rays but after a lot of digging I found a plugin that fixes everything.(For Chrome)

UltraWide Video - Works with Netflix and Youtube

I haven't found anything for Firefox yet but this works like a dream for Chrome.


----------



## aweir

thanks man, I'll try it out.


----------



## umeng2002

Wow, Netflix is king of the hill in terms of PQ for streaming, I can't believe they stream 21:9 movies in 16:9 with black bars encoded. That it so stupid. Their Windows App should be smart enough to zoom in for you.


----------

